# a house is not a home until you get some confused cats



## trinity (Aug 2, 2005)

I have this beautiful cat named Nermal. She is a seal point siamese X. Now my Nermal is mostly an outdoor cat, except in the winter, so she is bold, and daring. She loves to come for walks. Mostly at night, though, when the streets have quieted down. 
I will get outside with dog, and kids in tow, to begin our journeys walking to the grocery store or conveince store, start walking and look behind me to see my perty kitty following us, like a puppy dog. If she ever feel insecure, she will find a puffy bush to hide in and wait for our return. However there are the occasional time she will follow us 7 blocks or more, all the way there.
I have a very obiediant dog whom I rarely ever leash, and waits by the doors for me to come out, and my silly kitty, will wait with her there, MEOWING very loudly, and rather sadly. I often think it's b/c she is scared, but she still comes, and never comes into the store. 
It's really cute cause I think both my cats think they are dogs. Nermal coming for walks, and her sister, Kinky, "breast-feeds" from my dog. My dog was spayed early in her life and has never had puppy's, but kinky from the time was a little kitten would curl up at Trinity's **** and suckle&need. Trinity does get annoyed sometimes, and growls and snaps to make her leave her alone. Kinky always come back for more soon. My home is one full of action and laughs, everyone have very funny quirks. Ain't I lucky? I think I am everyday


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

*Confused cats*

Trinity, this sounds so cute  
Reminds me of our Jimmy. One day he decided he wanted to follow me up the road when I was walking to the gym. I didn't want him to get out of our quiet little close and onto the main road, but he wouldn't go home. Unlike a dog, he would not obey the order 'Home Jimmy!', no matter how hard I tried.
So I had to walk all the way back with him and shut him inside while I went out again.

seashell


----------



## moogle (Apr 30, 2004)

(sorry for bumping but I didn't want to make a new topic)
I used to have to make sure my cat was inside if I was going further than a block away from the house. Since the cat would always follow me. But everytime I turned around he would be sat down ... pretending he hadn't moved! Then once I turned around and continued to walk, his tail would be up in the air again and he would be jogging behind me. :roll:


----------



## MidnightShadow (Nov 2, 2005)

*Confused Kitty*

Sounds like my cat! I went down the street to the grocery store to do some shopping and an old lady stopped me as I was getting a shopping cart and said 'Dear is that your precious kitty sitting outside there?' I turned around and lo and behold there was Silverbolt sitting outside ontop of the Pop Machine looking at me like "huh? Was I supposed to stay home? Sorry I wanted to see where you were going! Don't forget my cat food and kitten chow!' Now I have to ensure that he's occupied with Squeakers his rubber mouse from his kitten hood before I leave to go anywhere or else he'll follow me!


----------



## Lululemon (Mar 1, 2006)

Sounds like my cat too! I have to make sure she is inside when I walk to school or she will follow me. Once I walked home at lunch from school (it is a 5 minute walk) and my Mom wanst there and I had forgot my key... but Smokey was outside and I played with her for a bit then tryed to walk to school but she kept following me and wouldnt let up. I didnt want to ingnore her and keep walking because she would follow me to the school parking lot. Finally a neighbor saw me and took her (thank goodness!)


----------



## Sheba (Dec 17, 2005)

He he, that is what Max does, except we dont go to places


----------

